# help designing a creepy carnival walk thru



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey all, last year I had my first halloween party for my 3 kids. It was pretty successful. 

This year I am going with the whole haunted creepy carnival theme for their party. I would like to make a walk-thru (that scares the heck out of them) that they have to go thru before entering the party. 

I have never done this before and was thinking of maybe using about 4 easy ups to do it. Has anyone ever done this before and have hints or advice they could give me. I know I want to buy that scary 7 foot jester from spirit. That thing is so creepy. I also want to have a live clown in there too. What else can you think of? 

Any ideas or hints are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*I've seen where folks make a pitch black room with large, blacklight-activated dots on the walls. An actor would be wearing a suit that was painted exactly like the walls, making him invisable. When guests walked by, he would pounce. I just always thought that was a cool set-up, but it only fits in with certain themes; like a carnival.*


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Feel free to check pics of our haunt ans some of the rooms I built here : www.myspace.com/hauntedappalachiancaverns


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks, that is a great idea.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

we did a clown room once we had my niece dressed as a tot but painted her face as a clown which didnt go with her costume and sat her on a rocking horse (the spring kind) she had her back to the ppl as they walked thru and she would start at a whisper and get louder saying the clowns are gonna get you the clowns are gonna get you and as they got right beside her she'd turn and say in an evil little voice just like they got me then the actor/evil clown would come up behind them and scare the heck out of them


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

love that, thanks!! I need to think who to recruit for that bit of nasty business. Thanks again that is creepy.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

You can pick up a cheap plastic kiddie car at a tag sale and put a killer clown in it. I built this prop from a kiddie car, a kid's clown costume, a wig head and pvc frame. The entire thing was less than $25.



















Eric


----------

